# 574 rear lift



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bought a 74 574 diesel and she run well operates fine until I attach my cutter on the rear and it will not lift the mower more than about three inches. If I disconnect the mower and cycle the lift it will travel the full cycle. Steering is fine and there is no hydraulic whining or unusual noise coming from the pump. Any ideas as to what the problem is and how to correct it?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cooper574 said:


> Bought a 74 574 diesel and she run well operates fine until I attach my cutter on the rear and it will not lift the mower more than about three inches. If I disconnect the mower and cycle the lift it will travel the full cycle. Steering is fine and there is no hydraulic whining or unusual noise coming from the pump. Any ideas as to what the problem is and how to correct it?


Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level?

-Ben


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

checked the level today and it is fine. There is a dipstick just below the emergency brake on the left foot deck just to the back of the tool box. Hopefully this is the hyd. fluid check??


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cooper574 said:


> checked the level today and it is fine. There is a dipstick just below the emergency brake on the left foot deck just to the back of the tool box. Hopefully this is the hyd. fluid check??


I think so... I have to see a pic lol 

-Ben


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's the correct place to check the fluid. I'd replace the filter if it hasn't been done lately. Its under the left foot rest, just ahead of the axle. If that doesn't help, it could be that the pump is worn out. We had a similar issue with our 574 several years ago, and the solution was to replace the hydraulic pump. Other things that come to mind would be a bad pressure relief valve, or having the draft control in the full down position. For implements that don't engage the ground like a plow, you want to keep the draft control lever in the upmost position.


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

Update, I changed all the hydro fluid and installed a new filter, cleaned the screen and there is no big difference. How far up should that actually go, I thought it would go farther than it does, but now I am beginning to wonder??? Where is the hydro pump actually located? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I worked on this beast today and still made no strides in solving my problem. How far up should the rocker arms go in the full up position? If anyone knows or has a pic I would appreciate it. Bob


----------

